# Urgent.. How to set up internet in android os in virtual box



## Gaurav265 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi guys,
          first i install virtual box in windows 7 then install android os in vbox.now i can acces android os desktop but i cant able to use internet connection.
                           I connect my pc to internet by nokia 5230 (dial up) but i cant use this connection in virtual box.i want to know how to connect to internet in vb,if you know and used then please help me.
I am waiting frnds....


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 25, 2011)

Chapter 6. Virtual networking

and Google search for help-
how to set up internet in virtual box - Google Search


----------

